# RAF Dry Tree Chain Home Radar Station (Pic Heavy)



## hydealfred (Apr 12, 2011)

I always like it when disappointment turns to enjoyment. So a day at RNAS Culdrose was on the cards until I got there and they were digging up the runway. Disappointed to say the least so what to do ? A drive out to the Lizard past Goonhilly. But what is that in the field ? Military building remains so an explore is on the cards. The notice board tells me this is the site of RAF Dry Tree. Never heard of it so time to take a look. After three hours wandering about this turned into a rather good day. Quite a lot left to be seen plus a bunker that is not listed on the info board for the site. 

RAF Dry Tree was a Chain Home Radar Station constructed in 1940 to detect aircraft approaching South Cornwall and the Western Approaches. The site had four 110m transmitter masts and two 73m wooden receiver towers. 

Many attacks came at night and these were detected by Dry Tree and Trelanvean who in turn sent intercepting Beaufighters and Mosquito’s from nearby RAF Predannack. Predannack is located near and is visible from the site on the horizon. 

There were about 120 personnel located at the site with half of them being women of the WAAF. It was not until August 1945 that the Air Ministry finally admitted the existence of the up until then secret radar stations. 

If you go to this site beware the adders that are in the undergrowth as they are abundant along with the odd scurrying lizard. The shots were taken in April 2011. 

Receiver Standby Facility - remains 







Evidence of a previous existance 






Entrance to one of the remaining air raid shelters 






Internal air raid shelter view 






Identification Friend Or Foe (IFF) Building - IFF was used to determine if an aircraft was friendly or enemy. IFF equipment 
would interogate an aircraft and if it was carrying a transponder the aircraft would identify itself as friendly. Enemy aircraft would 
not carry the required transponder to respond and therefore would be classed as hostile. As the war progressed so did the art 
of nightfighting and interception on both sides. Darkness was no longer somewhere to hide and many aircraft were intercepted and shot 
down over the UK and Europe due the combined efforts of ground control and nightfighters. One of the of the more sinister events was the onset 
of night intruders which would wait at returning bomber airfields and shot down aircraft as they came into land. Both the allies and the axis powers used
these tactics succesfully as the war went on. It must have been very demoralising for crews to be within sight of their home airfield only to be shot down 
at the missions end. 






One of the five remaining Receiver Tower bases 






This brick structure was at the centre of the Receiver Tower 






Within the brickwork is located this base 






Switchgear remains 






Unidentified building 






View from the Receiver Room roof - IFF building in the foreground






Internal view of the Receiver Room 






Located in a clump of trees is a well hidden bunker. There is no detail as to what the buildings purpose was. 
When I approached the building I heard voices from inside. With a little trepidation I went inside and someone said hello "are you the batman". I said no just taking photo's. 
Transpired the people in the bunker were making a horror film. Very good location I would say. 






The remains of air conditioning plant - the large box like structure is an air filteration unit 






Air conditioning control cubicle 






Fan units former location 






The makers name 






Damper control detail 






Fan motor housing at ductwork inlet - outlet ?






Ductwork detail 






Water now floods the bunkers lower working areas 






Electrical conduit remains 






Switchgear remains 






Derelict racking 






Air conditioning outlet - I assume the site would work under negative pressure to protect in the event of gas attack 






General internal view 






Air conditioning ductwork dog leg 






Flat fields surround the site. These mounds were constructed to deter enemy gliders from landing in the 
event of invasion






One more unidentified building 






There are other buildings located within the site but are in deep foliage. With the risk of adders I did not venture in !!

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Curious Dragon (Apr 12, 2011)

Great explore, sometimes the unplanned ones turn out to be the best.
Are you a little bit curious what would have happened if you said you were Batman? Could have been interesting 

RAF Dry Tree is a new one to me too... bit of an odd name too. Would love to go have a look at this myself.


----------



## hydealfred (Apr 12, 2011)

If I had said I was the batman they may have asked to star in the film  Might have been a bit scary though !!

It is an interesting place and well worth a look. I'd never heard of it and theres not much on the web about it either.


----------



## John_D (Apr 13, 2011)

That site is very near the Rotor Radar bunker at Treleaver which I discovered and explored over 50 years ago, shortly after it was abandoned, there were still 'Walls have Ears' type posters on the walls, sorry no pictures  Was only able to explore the upper level as the lower level was flooded.


----------



## Living_Doll (Apr 13, 2011)

LOL at "hello are you the batman?", unfortunately I have an inkling as to who that may have been (I know people currently in the area like that). That's an awesome place.


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh, come on!!! What's happened to your Photobucket account??? Get the pics back up.


----------



## Curious Dragon (Apr 13, 2011)

Photobucket are having to do some emergency unscheduled maintenace so that might be the cause.


----------



## hydealfred (Apr 13, 2011)

Seahorse said:


> Oh, come on!!! What's happened to your Photobucket account??? Get the pics back up.



Normal service has now been resumed - I would like to blame the IT but I think it was me that caused all the shots to vanish


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 13, 2011)

Hooray!!!


----------



## sYnc_below (Apr 13, 2011)

Very nice now the piccies are back, loving the Air Room


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 14, 2011)

That's a really nice find, Alf, especially as it's a fairly unknown site. Great when that happens. 
I'm chuffed to see the close-up of the tower base...you may have just answered a question about the remains of one near to me, which I wasn't sure was radar-related or not.
Cheers.


----------



## Badoosh (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice to see someone has finally posted this up! It's a nice little site isn't it Fred? Did you manage the fire dump at Predannack too?


----------



## night crawler (Apr 15, 2011)

Top notch report that what a place to go round, full of interest.


----------



## hydealfred (Apr 15, 2011)

Badoosh said:


> Nice to see someone has finally posted this up! It's a nice little site isn't it Fred? Did you manage the fire dump at Predannack too?



Yes BD it was a nice find as I had no idea it was there. 

Predannack - Not on this visit - but last year - 

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16187[/ame]


Thanks for all the kind comments I appreciate it.


----------



## Scaramanger (Apr 23, 2011)

Def one for the list.... The times I have driven past those big dishes.....


----------



## swanseamale47 (Apr 24, 2011)

Good explore and pics. 
Just to pick up on something you said in the info it appears adders are on the increase, a wildlife friend tells me theres been a bit boost to numbers this year (don't know why) so keep a watch out when exploring.


----------

